# Resort Abbreviations Index Sticky??



## FL Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

I have seen a few postings in reference to the various abbreviations used for various resorts and discussion of how difficult it is for a newbie to learn & know the resorts based only on the frequently posted abbreviations.  

How about this for an idea:  Have a "sticky" in each timeshare company's forum with a listing of the common abbreviation (BLT, OKW, WBC, Smuggs, etc.), complete resort name and the resort location?  This would provide a newbie an index to consult so they would understand to which resort the "veterans" on TUG are referring.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2013)

Everything you see posted on TUG was written by an unpaid TUG volunteer - are you volunteering?


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Everything you see posted on TUG was written by an unpaid TUG volunteer - are you volunteering?



I would, but one of the reasons I proposed the idea is that I have no clue what most of the abbreviations being utilized represent.  

Is there a way to start a listing in each of the forums that people can add to as a group effort?  (Individual postings of the abbreviations would be tedious to sort through.)  

I've tried searching on some of the abbreviations, but the search tool advises the "word" is either too common or too short to be recognized for the search.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes - You can go to the forum of you choice and start a post entitled:  Help me compile a list of abbreviations for this forum.  

Then, people can add to your post.  

When you think it's complete, you can create an alphabetized list, and ask the moderator for that forum to post it for you.  

You can find the moderator names, at the bottom of each forum.  Most forums already have an information sticky at the top of the forum, where the new list can be added.


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - You can go to the forum of you choice and start a post entitled:  Help me compile a list of abbreviations for this forum.
> 
> Then, people can add to your post.
> 
> ...



Ok.  I predominately frequent, for obvious ownership reasons, the Wyndham forum.  I'll start there and see what response it gets.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't looked, but did you check the stickies at the top of the forum, to see if that info. is already there?


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I haven't looked, but did you check the stickies at the top of the forum, to see if that info. is already there?



I did check and there is not an abbreviation listing.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Brian - He's looking for resort abbreviations - specifically, Wyndham.


----------



## FL Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm



Ok.  I see where additions can be emailed to tug@tug2.net.  But how do we get people to supply the resort abbreviations to be added.  (Its almost like a secret club handshake where the ones that know the abbreviations won't tell.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2013)

id gander youll find most resort abbreviations follow the lines of either the RCI/II codes, or just some very obvious first letter initials =)


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 31, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> id gander youll find most resort abbreviations follow the lines of either the RCI/II codes, or just some very obvious first letter initials =)



I would agree on II, but doesn't RCI  use a four digit numeric code ?

Compounding only 4 WVO resorts have an II code, making the Wyndham resorts subject to the whims of the poster ?​


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think the best thing is to just ask. If you see an abbreviation you don't know, ask in the thread. People will jump in and answer. Sometimes one abbreviation can mean two things. Most people will take MGV to mean Marriott's Grande Vista, but it can also mean Monarch Grand Vacations. Sometimes it makes a difference what forum it is posted in.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, RCI uses  4 numeric which is  not really helpful.

One could always  go to Page 383 of  Directory  for  "Proper Resort Names"  and use the   first letter.

There  would be initial  confusion   when Wyndham  Bonnet Creek  Resort (BC) went to  Fairfield   Orlando  at Bonnet Creek Resort, a Condominium(FOBCRAC)!


----------



## amycurl (Jan 1, 2014)

I know that in the past people have posted the list of codes for searching, say, all of the Marriotts, or Marriotts + Hyatts + Royals, so that people could just copy and paste into an II search. It takes quite a bit of searching to go in and find those old threads (I know, because I've done it a few times over the past few years.)  I think it would be very helpful to make these *pre-existing* threads stickies (perhaps in the "exchanging" forum?) and then people can add other mass search codes as needed (for example, the person who just created the search code list for beachfront resorts.) 

Just my two cents....


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2014)

all the resort codes are displayed on the TUG resort review pages for that resort.

its right above the rating bar

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescri...sortGUID=b1cba43a-8f81-4160-97c7-5fd16d449d59


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2014)

amycurl said:


> I know that in the past people have posted the list of codes for searching, say, all of the Marriotts, or Marriotts + Hyatts + Royals, so that people could just copy and paste into an II search. It takes quite a bit of searching to go in and find those old threads (I know, because I've done it a few times over the past few years.)  I think it would be very helpful to make these *pre-existing* threads stickies (perhaps in the "exchanging" forum?) and then people can add other mass search codes as needed (for example, the person who just created the search code list for beachfront resorts.)
> 
> Just my two cents....



There is a sticky in the Sightings/Distressed forum, but I don't think it has been updated in a while.


----------

